# Territorial Tetra's?



## Marc1t (27 Mar 2015)

Hi there,
Just a question regarding my Neon  & Cardinal Tetras. I have 10 in my planted tank 4 Neons & 6 Cardinals not that many considering the size of my tank 230 litres, at the moment I don't have any other fish in there.
Just lately they have have shown territorial behaviour toward eachother, flying at each other & flicking around as if in a bit of a battle, they don't seem to be inflicting any damage to one another. But this behaviour has got more intense lately.
I'm not that worried about it just curious as I'm new to this hobby, I thought they would shoul together
not chase each other away.
My water parameters are perfect everything is at 0 50/50 RO with tap water PH 7 temp 26C
I think unlikely but could they be spawning? Or perhaps I don't have enough in there? Or maybe if I put a couple of bigger fish in there it would scare them into looking after each other? Just you're thoughts please.
Cheers Marc.


----------



## Jose (27 Mar 2015)

All normal behaviour and it just shows that they are probably quite happy. 
They will get used to the bigger fish eventually IMO.


----------



## alto (27 Mar 2015)

Add another 20 of either species for more natural behavior - though a cube tank is really the wrong shape to get that "streaming school" motion ... if you want a tighter shoal in this type of tank, you need to choose a naturally tighter shoaling species (I believe Seriously Fish generally comments on this), rasboras generally shoal better in the small groups we usually have room for in aquaria.

Hardscape/plantscape can also affect schooling behavior


----------



## Rahms (27 Mar 2015)

Many fish won't shoal if they're comfortable, as well.  I've got some dwarf rainbows and they just potter about on their own, but if I go and loom over the tank with the net of doom, they'll group quite tightly


----------



## Marc1t (27 Mar 2015)

Thanks for your replies, I absolutely love these fish especially the  cardinals I will definitely be getting some more another 20 sounds about right for my tank. I'm going to put some Oto's in aswell, a cute little fish & will munch on any algae.


----------

